# Student Visa is on "Further Assessment" For Months .



## Charles Wong (7 mo ago)

Greetings Everyone ! Hope Everyone's well 
Seek Guidances dearly 
My Visa was lodge on 23rd March 2022 And Medicals biometrics was done 30th March .
Till this date i haven't received any updates nor any requests .
My Studies was commenced on 4th April . till this date i'm unable to attend physical classes on campus . 
Does Anyone Have any idea what can i do ? Deeply Appreciated .
( I did contact them thru phone but they aren't that helpful , all they say is covid backlogs and all i do is wait .. )


----------

